# Need help to find a painting



## Mihai Mihai (May 27, 2016)

Hello everyone !
I hope this is the good place to ask this question.
I am looking for this painting:




0;52-0;53 in the left corner portrait of dark-heared women in black dress.
Can anyone please tell me who painted it? What is it's name?
The scene is from a movie called The Best Offer (2013).
Can anyone please help me?
Thank you very much in advance !


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

You are being overly optimistic that somebody is going to identify this painting. Why do you want to know? Is the film any good? /Mats


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

skew corrected if it's online I'll find it


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Louise Jane (1843–1933), portrait painter - All about her here


----------



## Mihai Mihai (May 27, 2016)

To M Winther:

Hi
Thank you for the reply !
I am helping someone to look for this painting.
Yes, the movie is really great !
The Best Offer (2013)
Good plot, good actors/characters and everything is just good. I recommend it ! 

To meli:

Ohhh ! THANK YOU SO MUCH ! THANK YOU !
Wow !  How did you do it? Amazing ! You just made me happy !
Thank you so and so much ! Thank you !


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Mihai Mihai said:


> How did you do it?


I skewed the image in photoshop then uploaded it to Tiny eye reverse image search engine. link


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

Well done @meli


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

